# Are Russia or China good for snowboarding?



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

fmantovani said:


> I have a long experience snowboarding in Europe (Italy, France, Switzerland, Austria).
> I also have visited Korea, I love the country but is not developed regarding mountain sports.
> I lived in New Zealand and I loved snowboarding there.
> I know that Canada, USA and Argentina are very developed regarding sky & snowboard entertainment but I never had the chance to go there. I will one day for sure.
> ...


I read something about the country Georgia (in between Turkey and Russia) that looked really cool, might have even been whilst I was in Japan earlier in the year but IIRC they looked to have decent lifts and infrastructure and thought it would be an interesting trip.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

NT.Thunder said:


> ...decent lifts and infrastructure.


Don't google the Georgian lift incident video if you want to keep that view :/ now I’m always planning where to jump on lifts.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Watched a doco on I think it was gulmarg in India. It’s apparently where you go when you run out of places to go. Take a crew and avi gear though. Clip on YouTube of people seeing a snow leopard whilst do a tree run. If I was loaded it would be on my list. (If gulmarg is the resort I’m thinking of)

too many grammatical errors to fix. Fk it


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Mike256 said:


> Don't google the Georgian lift incident video if you want to keep that view :/ now I’m always planning where to jump on lifts.


One goat - one hell of a ride though.

India and you have concerns on Georgia? Man, I was there 2 years ago for a mates wedding and India is an eye opener. Great experience but no need to go back.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mike256 said:


> Don't google the Georgian lift incident video if you want to keep that view :/ now I’m always planning where to jump on lifts.


My concern is always how do i get my board off before I bale,..?

I can't land a jump riding. I sure as fuck ain't gunna land one, *one footed, hauling ass backwards, 30 ft off a lift swinging wildly from side to side*. ?

I'm guessing that double femur breaks are probably a season ender. _NOT_ something I really see my _old ass _recovering from. ?

??‍♂?


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thunder: o I would love to go to Georgia, looks beautiful. Just not ride on the lift that goes backward.

haha yeah for sure fk jumping off one footed. It would be a hard debate if it came to it, strap in both feet or kick the board off altogether


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

fmantovani said:


> Any other remote destination is welcome, *I'm searching for something unknown and peculiar. *


If you don't mind to earn your turns with skins under your splitboard, Svalbard is a pretty sweet remote destination. Extra polar bear thrill included


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

neni said:


> If you don't mind to earn your turns with skins under your splitboard, Svalbard is a pretty sweet remote destination. Extra polar bear thrill included


Is that legal there actually? I've been planning a Norway trip for the last 2 years and Svalbard is one we keep trying to see if we can put in the itinerary but between the INSANE cost of regular stuff there the restrictions of even just leaving town always seemed like it would make it pretty hard to do anything without paying a medium sized fortune to have a guide/polar bear security guard escort you everywhere


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

We've been with on a guided trip with two guides; slept on a boat, thus no bear safety around tents needed. Don't know how hard it is to organise going on your own. 
Yes, it's an expensive place, not a trip I could afford multiple times. But to me it was worth it. Been to many remote places, but nothing was as impressive as Svalbard to me.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

My son went to Georgia, Mestia, reckons its basically free its that cheap and its beautiful. Very local but not easy to get there. ie go to airport then wait for 6 hours for the wind to drop then get in the smallest plane possible with a drunk pilot.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Krasnaja poljana/sochi/rosa khutor area and sheregesh are the main russian ones i think, probably something near elbrus too..


----------



## rain45 (May 20, 2020)

How bout in South Korea. Been there two times at Yongpyong Resort.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Didn't you watch the Winter Olympics in Sochi?


----------



## fastabast (Jun 12, 2020)

"Krasnaya Polyana" is awesome in Russia! But very expensive. The pleasure of riding on a board descended from the mountains, and there the sea and the temperature in the sun +15


----------

